# any one else purposly wear baggy gear?



## The Last Laugh

might as well turn this into a picture thread....heres me and my girl from this past weekend. you cant really tell but my pants are pretty baggy and my jacket goes down to mid thigh


----------



## freshy

I do because I am stuck in the 90's, but not as baggy as the 90's style was mind you.


----------



## Smokehaus




----------



## david_z

freshy said:


> I do because I am stuck in the 90's, but not as baggy as the 90's style was mind you.


Ha! Me too... Last night I was out riding in baggy cargo pants and a flannel.


although I have a new pair of warmer-weather snow pants that are regular fit, I have a pretty gangsta pair of MFM bib overalls (I think by Section) from a few years ago.


----------



## Spaded21

Smokehaus said:


>


I dont care how good you are, that looks ****ing retarded


----------



## Torstein

Smokehaus said:


>


Torstein is my favourite rider. My coat is larger and my pants are slimmer, but I'm going to wear heshier style stuff, just the style not the tight aspect of it. I never wear super tight stuff, just slimmer pants.


----------



## snowfiend

i wear baggyer stuff because i like the way it looks and so that i can keep the gear longer as im growing into it. also torstein was just dicking around haha


----------



## Smokehaus

Spaded21 said:


> I dont care how good you are, that looks ****ing retarded


----------



## PanHandler

i loled really hard at that vid.

"ok someones dropping lets drop"

"i dont even have to ride i can just stand here and look cool"

hahahahahaha


----------



## [fly]

I saw a kid yesterday wearing a sweatshirt down to his knees. I almost told him "NICE DRESS!" but didn't wanna get punched.


----------



## jello24

i wear baggy special blend annex pants simply because they allow me to wear ass pillows inside them, so they're actually for a purpose.

and i wear loose fitting jackets because i like to layer a hoodie inside them, and fit jackets become too constricting to move around when wearing layers.

all for comfort basically.


----------



## Spaded21

Smokehaus said:


>


Ok I'm glad they aren't serious with that


----------



## sook

The Last Laugh said:


> might as well turn this into a picture thread....heres me and my girl from this past weekend. you cant really tell but my pants are pretty baggy and my jacket goes down to mid thigh


My girl has the same board. She loves it and got complimented on it yesterday.

Anyways, on topic, I wear baggier stuff just because fitted clothes or lots of layers feels very restrictive when throwing my mediocre tricks. OP, your pic looks pretty normal for the hill even if you feel like you're swimming in it.


----------



## KahWhyC

Snowboarding is the only time I can get away with wearing baggy clothing LOL.
Besides it's comfortable and I don't want snow flying up my back or anything.


----------



## tj_ras

sook said:


> My girl has the same board. She loves it and got complimented on it yesterday.
> 
> Anyways, on topic, I wear baggier stuff just because fitted clothes or lots of layers feels very restrictive when throwing my mediocre tricks. OP, your pic looks pretty normal for the hill even if you feel like you're swimming in it.


I thinks its just the combination of horrible mirror angle crappy camera angle and gay phone pic. My jackets 2 sizes to big for me, i can fit about 4 hoodies under it and still have room, my pants are also way to big/long i can fit a dozen infants in my pant legs.


----------



## MistahTaki

ok i might have to wear my gear and post a pic hahha. i feel so retarded but i love playing dress up. wait in 30 mins and ill have a pic posted. :laugh:


----------



## Smokehaus

MistahTaki said:


> ok i might have to wear my gear and post a pic hahha. i feel so retarded but i love playing dress up. wait in 30 mins and ill have a pic posted. :laugh:


30 mins to get dressed? you should feel like a woman not retarded. :laugh:


----------



## MistahTaki

ya aint got no mofuckin style like me


----------



## MistahTaki

Smokehaus said:


> 30 mins to get dressed? you should feel like a woman not retarded. :laugh:


no to take pics and upload because i've never used my camera before. lol. but i used my laptop camera so i got it quick.


----------



## tj_ras

U just reminded me i need goggles! Im sick of my eyeballs freezeing lol. Time for a shopping spree, cuzz u can never buy just one thing, freaking internet.


----------



## MistahTaki

how can you board at all without goggles? Only time i was able to ride with out them was my first time going.


----------



## MistahTaki

Spaded21 said:


> Ok I'm glad they aren't serious with that


he is making fun of riders of the tech nine snowboard team.


----------



## Smokehaus

I ride fast enough that my eyes start to water non stop if I don't wear goggles.


----------



## Smokehaus

Love this dude. He makes Lucas Magoon look like Ryan Seacrest.


----------



## tj_ras

MistahTaki said:


> how can you board at all without goggles? Only time i was able to ride with out them was my first time going.


Usualy wear my sunglasses, they work rather well to be honest.


----------



## MistahTaki

Smokehaus said:


> Love this dude. He makes Lucas Magoon look like Ryan Seacrest.


skier's just take things too far. /facepalm. here's magoon before he went pro YouTube - Lucas Magoon Tight Pants /facepalm. he's one of my favorite riders but he too takes it too far that it just gets dumb.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad

i ride no goggles when im hiking shit, if the weather is right and situation, like when there was a rail jam one day, and it was overcast, -1 (celcius), i rode no goggles all day and i enjoyed it, haha, refreshing, but i dont wear them during rail comps cuz they fog up.

btw, if you guys think magoons the gnarliest cuz his baggy clothes, look up cory cronk. Magoon's pants are regular fit compared to this bro. personally i think magoons got good style and a good rider but im not down on the weed and spraypainting your hair like in his part in the arena.


----------



## PanHandler

the reason im not a fan of Gooner is because his shit is FAKE. go on youtube and type "magoon in tight pants". hes completely fake. no gangster in him at all. i dont care how good the kid is (hes really good) he should dress like something he isnt. I could be bias because i grew up in the ghetto and couldnt wait to get away from it. i dont see how kids these days grow up in suburbs and aspire to dress like a drug dealer.


----------



## [fly]

Smokehaus said:


> Love this dude. He makes Lucas Magoon look like Ryan Seacrest.


Hey...nice dress!
What exactly is the point of wearing shit THAT baggy?


----------



## Inky

[fly] said:


> Hey...nice dress!
> What exactly is the point of wearing shit THAT baggy?


Skiers wear baggy shit so their grabs look less awkward.

I call this grab "Proctology exam"









I'm not ski bashing, half of my friends are skiers, that's just what they do.


----------



## 51bombed

PanHandler said:


> the reason im not a fan of Gooner is because his shit is FAKE. go on youtube and type "magoon in tight pants". hes completely fake. no gangster in him at all. i dont care how good the kid is (hes really good) he should dress like something he isnt. I could be bias because i grew up in the ghetto and couldnt wait to get away from it. i dont see how kids these days grow up in suburbs and aspire to dress like a drug dealer.


i've never seen a drug deALER wear thirty-two, 686, sb, 4square, or any snowboarding company clothing for that matter. just sayin... "gangsta".


side note... i wear baggy-ish pants to fit impact shorts well without them looking awkward, and my cold weather jackets are a bit baggy to provide room for layers without limiting movement.


----------



## MistahTaki

51bombed said:


> i've never seen a drug deALER wear thirty-two, 686, sb, 4square, or any snowboarding company clothing for that matter. just sayin... "gangsta".


he doesnt wear thirtytwo, 686..... he wears technine so it does make him a gangsta drug dealer.


----------



## PanHandler

51bombed said:


> i've never seen a drug deALER wear thirty-two, 686, sb, 4square, or any snowboarding company clothing for that matter. just sayin... "gangsta".
> 
> 
> side note... i wear baggy-ish pants to fit impact shorts well without them looking awkward, and my cold weather jackets are a bit baggy to provide room for layers without limiting movement.


its not what he wears. its how he wears it. He tried to dress like a modern day thug. Thugs are nothing but criminals and why anyone would want to look that fucking stupid when theyre actually really rich is beyond me.


----------



## MistahTaki

come on he like wears those glittery shirts with snoopy wearing bling bling its badazz


----------



## Inky

Wouldn't it be awesome if we all dressed the same..

My friend who met Magoon says that he is actually a nice as kid even though he has a reputation as a MTV fake gangster.

He has to wear baggy clothes with pictures of weed on them on the mountain otherwise people might start thinking hes not black.

Cupcakes sold seperately.


----------



## PanHandler

So Gangstaaaaaa


----------



## MistahTaki

PanHandler said:


> So Gangstaaaaaa


that's a cute hat


----------



## thtrussiankid01

PanHandler said:


> So Gangstaaaaaa


well you cant hate on someone for what they wore when they were 15. When i was 15 i had my emo, tight pants stage but i got over that shit fast. 
When i first saw him in a grenade video i didnt think of him as some guy trying to act gangsta but just some kid fuckin around and havin fun.


----------



## 51bombed

PanHandler said:


> its not what he wears. its how he wears it. He tried to dress like a modern day thug. Thugs are nothing but criminals and why anyone would want to look that fucking stupid when theyre actually really rich is beyond me.


lol i know what you're gettin at =P i was just bein sarcastic..
It is pretty dumb to dress like that... its def not style.


----------



## twin89

^ ooo laaawwwrd... I'm glad i didn't live in that time period =P


----------



## jyuen

The Last Laugh said:


> might as well turn this into a picture thread....heres me and my girl from this past weekend. you cant really tell but my pants are pretty baggy and my jacket goes down to mid thigh


your girlfriends hot


----------



## MSH




----------



## PanHandler

Snowolf said:


>


if someone showed up to one of your lessons like that what would you do?..besides make a bunch of borat references... lol


----------



## MistahTaki

MSH said:


>


haha loser you totally posed for that pic. how do you drink your apple juice with a facemask on


----------



## MSH

MistahTaki said:


> haha loser you totally posed for that pic. how do you drink your apple juice with a facemask on


Haha it's closed numbnuts, I drank my apple juice on the mountain.


But yeah I was posing for sure haha


----------



## [fly]

MSH said:


> Haha it's closed numbnuts, I drank my apple juice on the mountain.
> 
> 
> But yeah I was posing for sure haha


Haha, poser. But then again, I wear baggy pants. I'm a 90's kid, so I learned early on that baggier = better as far as pants. Screw these nitwits and their tight pants! Screw them!


----------



## The Last Laugh

jyuen said:


> your girlfriends hot


that she is my friend...


----------



## snowfiend

found some my older bros old pants in the basement... too big? or just nice;y baggy... haha


----------

